# Big up Brixton Cycles!



## editor (May 4, 2011)

A wee article bigging up Brixton's finest co-op and bike shop....

http://www.urban75.org/blog/we-salute-the-awesome-might-of-brixton-cycles/


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 4, 2011)

Meh. I really wanted to like them but I found them quite unhelpful when I went in.
I asked them to order a bike in for me, cost a pretty penny too, they assured me they would get it in and call me but they never did. I bought the bike from Evans which, though a chainstore, gave a perfectly good and pleasant service. 
So I won't be bigging them up because they disappointed me.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Meh. I really wanted to like them but I found them quite unhelpful when I went in.
> I asked them to order a bike in for me, cost a pretty penny too, they assured me they would get it in and call me but they never did.


Did you not call them to see what was happening?


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2011)

Thumbs up to Brixton Cycles. Lovely people, great shop.


----------



## han (May 4, 2011)

I love them - I've been going there for 11 years now and always get good friendly service and have a good chat with the folks in there.

It's not just a bike shop (or, rather co-op  - yay!) - it's a community.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 5, 2011)

i'll give them a thumbs up as well. they answer my novice bike maintenance questions in a sympathetic fashion.


----------



## nick h. (May 5, 2011)

They lend you tools so you can work on your bike on the pavement - that's very rare for a bike shop these days IME, especially in a high crime area. They're very generous too. They gave me some bar end plugs the other day, and a dab of some very fancy grease so I didn't have to buy a tube of it for 8 quid. (And I've never even bought a bike from them.) They even spotted the problem which had caused the need for grease. Everyone there seems to know their stuff.  I hope they keep going forever.


----------



## shygirl (May 5, 2011)

They're really helpful with the local kids, lending them tools, helping with bikes, etc.  Very trusting and much respected in return.


----------



## plurker (May 5, 2011)

A thumbs down for BC from me unfortunately - I'd love to support them but can't.

Mis-sold a frame to my missus that was completely the wrong size, refused to exchange it 3 days later (but happy to sell various extensions to bars and saddle of course, for additional cash)

Charged me nearly £200 to not sort a brake rubbing problem, then an additional £60 to not sort it again the following week, then eventually said it "must be the way you ride". 

but, as always, YMMV


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Did you not call them to see what was happening?


 
I don't believe the onus was on me to chase up the transaction but yes, I did try once but I couldn't get through. I assumed thereafter that they didn't/couldn't order it and just lacked the courtesy to let me know. If they had let me know I would probably have ordered something else from them because, as I said, I did want to put my business their way as I've heard good things about them on Urban.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't believe the onus was on me to chase up the transaction but yes, I did try once but I couldn't get through


I think I would have made the effort to get through to them myself, to be honest.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2011)

We've had both good and bad experiences with Brixton Cycles.  Overall I like them and the way they run their business but they can be less than efficient - I'm not overly surprised at some of the negative stories on here - however I do like their very open/inclusive attitude - I've also seen them lending out tools to kids etc - encouraging them to cycle and trusting them and, for me, this makes up for their occasional failings in other areas.  If you were going to shop there and spend lots of money I would take someone along who knows their stuff just to be on the safe side.


----------



## billythefish (May 5, 2011)

Big thumbs up from me. I've been using them since their Coldharbour Lane days. They're always careful to stock only the best stuff, so there's no need to do endless research into what's best.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

I've dropped them a line and invited them to contribute to this thread. It seems only fair, after all.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 6, 2011)

Out if interest, why is it only fair? On the thread about Brixton Green you were (I think justifiably) adamant that it's not your place involve people with the boards and discussions; it's here for them to participate if they so choose but you were reluctant to seek them out.
It's a different thread, different discussion but doesn't the principle stand?


----------



## nagapie (May 6, 2011)

Brixton cycles are long-standing contributing members to the community. They've earned the right to have their say. A lot of people, my household for example, respect what they do and what they add to Brixton.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Only been in there a few times but they were lovely 
Thumbs up from me.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Out if interest, why is it only fair? On the thread about Brixton Green you were (I think justifiably) adamant that it's not your place involve people with the boards and discussions; it's here for them to participate if they so choose but you were reluctant to seek them out.
> It's a different thread, different discussion but doesn't the principle stand?


Sorry, but I really can't see any parallels here. 

One is a long standing local co-op selling bikes whose business depends on their reputation and the other is a self styled "community-led" project that hasn't been built yet.  In fact, it may never be built. But I've been consistent in inviting both to post here.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 6, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Brixton cycles are long-standing contributing members to the community. They've earned the right to have their say. A lot of people, my household for example, respect what they do and what they add to Brixton.


 Without a doubt, I want suggesting that they didn't have the right to respond to things said about their business on a public forum.
Yes, I like their model too, I may try them again some time.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I really can't see any parallels here.
> 
> One is a long standing local co-op selling bikes whose business depends on their reputation and the other is a self styled "community-led" project that hasn't been built yet.  In fact, it may never be built. But I've been consistent in inviting both to post here.


I thought it was sensible to make a blanket, impartial rule of not offering an invitation to respond to businesses discussed on the boards. Would you invite Federation or Brixton Wholefoods to respond to people bemoaning their coffee or bad service? It wouldn't make sense. 
Anyway, it was a curiosity not a criticism.


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2011)

about the Windrush Square . . .


----------



## editor (May 6, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I thought it was sensible to make a blanket, impartial rule of not offering an invitation to respond to businesses discussed on the boards. Would you invite Federation or Brixton Wholefoods to respond to people bemoaning their coffee or bad service? It wouldn't make sense.
> Anyway, it was a curiosity not a criticism.


Actually, when someone has complained about Federation here, I've always told them and they've been grateful for the feedback. I usually do the same for other businesses that I know too. Quite a few of them read the boards anyway.

In fact, I'll even tell them about any bad press I've seen on places like Foursquare etc if I remember. I'd like to think my friends would do the same for me if bad stuff was being written about my work. 


London_Calling said:


> about the Windrush Square . . .


What are you on about?


----------



## past caring (May 7, 2011)

They get top marks from me. Not going to lie and say there's never been anything negative (they told me they were going to order something and didn't, too) but.....

Back in the mid-90s I got made redundant, split up with my then girlfriend and my mum died all in the space of a month. I was getting a redunancy payment but it was going to take a couple of months to come through - I just wanted to fuck off to France for a month on my bike to forget everything, but I couldn't afford the panniers and various other bits of kit I needed. BC fronted me the lot - came to £300 near enough. Yeah, I may have been a regular, but they had no idea where I lived and there was nothing to stop me from fucking off and never setting foot in there again. And that's just one of many tales I could tell....


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2011)

yeah.. past caring's story probably more accurately reflects my thoughts... not perfect/efficient all the time but their overall approach makes up for it IME.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 9, 2011)

A thumbs up from me too. I've also been using them since the Coldharbour Lane days and they've always been great and very helpful. Gotta support local businesses like this.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 15, 2012)

Are they good eggs?

I've got an old racer in need of some serious TLC.

I also want to replace the steel wheels with some aluminium jobbies.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, they are very good folks. Thoroughly recommended.

There's also the Cycooldelic Bike Hub, Brixton Road, Brixton who look after old racers.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, they are.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton cycles are fucking excellent. But be prepared to expect to know at least slightly what you're after, talking about. It's reminiscent of an 80s computer shop in terms of geekiness.

You'll need to book an appointment i think for the work you're after.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Do they do prices for servicing? I like the way this Norbury institution set everything out.

http://devercycles.com/index.php/servicing


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.brixtoncycles.co.uk/workshop_price_list.html


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

Brixton Cycles won the award!
Success for Brixton Cycles at London Cycling Awards


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 18, 2014)

Everytime I try and go there, it's always closed. I've given up and just use Evans near work now


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Everytime I try and go there, it's always closed. I've given up and just use Evans near work now



Their opening hours aren't that tricky


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't say they were, just not convenient with my lifestyle


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2014)

That's fair enough I spose


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 18, 2014)

I think it's because they close well before I get home from work and possibly all day on Sundays(the only weekend day I've been)? Not sure about weekends and can't be buggered to check on my phone


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I think it's because they close well before I get home from work and possibly all day on Sundays(the only weekend day I've been)? Not sure about weekends and can't be buggered to check on my phone



9-6 everyday except Thursday and closed on Sundays.  They do 10-7 on Thursday.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2014)

Long may it continue.

 Seems strange for LCC to run a competitive process - I guess it drums up web traffic. BC get on well with lewin from LMNH - they both cater to obsessives and people who ride Bike Shaped Objects. 

Their opening times reflect the fact that they actually go out and ride bikes too. 

I would never trust Evans - their mechanics often fail to be able to speak and walk simultaneously, let alone grasp the basics of cytech


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> 9-6 everyday except Thursday and closed on Sundays.  They do 10-7 on Thursday.



I was shocked recently to discover that they now open at *9am* on a Thursday, whilst still shutting at 7pm.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> I was shocked recently to discover that they now open at *9am* on a Thursday, whilst still shutting at 7pm.



Blimey


----------



## catriona (Jul 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton Cycles won the award!
> Success for Brixton Cycles at London Cycling Awards


Congratulations to them. I live near the shop and they are great neighbours, an asset to the community. Love how they lend kids tools but "no manners no spanners".


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Blimey



End of days.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 19, 2014)

When I was _(twat alert!)_ Listed Londoner on Robert Elms I listed Brixton Cycles (then in Coldharbour Lane) as my favourite shop.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 19, 2015)

Seems like they need help finding new premises as their current home is being demolished 

http://road.cc/143248


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2015)

I wrote a piece here a few days ago:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...for-help-as-pressure-grows-on-their-premises/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 19, 2015)

I think they are good at what they do and are very helpful to the local kids/youth,Often giving up there time and expertise for free.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

cybertect said:


> Seems like they need help finding new premises as their current home is being demolished
> 
> http://road.cc/143248


how about this recently vacated property?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2015)

SarfLondoner said:


> I think they are good at what they do and are very helpful to the local kids/youth,Often giving up there time and expertise for free.



Let's hope they find a new home - on a decent rent. 

I didn't realise the block is apparently being demolished.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Let's hope they find a new home - on a decent rent.
> 
> I didn't realise the block is apparently being demolished.



I had a feeling this would happen and fear the same will happen to the skate park.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2015)

That skate park is like a big juicy morsel for developers. And the last thing we want is giving kids some place to go where no one's making any money out of it.Must be stopped.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 19, 2015)

editor said:


> That skate park is like a big juicy morsel for developers. And the last thing we want is giving kids some place to go where no one's making any money out of it.Must be stopped.


Can the Skate park be issued with one of those community asset thingy's ?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2015)

SarfLondoner said:


> Can the Skate park be issued with one of those community asset thingy's ?


They've already done that but it doesn't guarantee its survival in any way at all:
Stockwell Skatepark listed as an Asset of Community Value in a bid to keep away developers


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 19, 2015)

editor said:


> They've already done that but it doesn't guarantee its survival in any way at all:
> Stockwell Skatepark listed as an Asset of Community Value in a bid to keep away developers


My bad memory at work,I signed it a few weeks ago. Any idea on the time frame for an outcome?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 19, 2015)

SarfLondoner said:


> Can the Skate park be issued with one of those community asset thingy's ?



Problem with that is that the community still needs to come up with the money to buy it or all it gets is a six month stay of execution. And it's a big and valuable site, and teenage skaters aren't likely to have a lot of capital investment funds.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 19, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Problem with that is that the community still needs to come up with the money to buy it or all it gets is a six month stay of execution. And it's a big and valuable site, and teenage skaters aren't likely to have a lot of capital investment funds.


That's a real shame.Not much time either is it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 19, 2015)

editor said:


> That skate park is like a big juicy morsel for developers. And the last thing we want is giving kids some place to go where no one's making any money out of it.Must be stopped.



If you think that_ anything_ should not be exploited for profit ("monetised"), you are - to quote a tory mp on "Loose women" - animated by "the politics of envy."

Apparently.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Sign up to Save Brixton Cycles – another Brixton business threatened with eviction


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2015)

It says 'ere that they'e planning a crowdfunding campaign to help raise a six figure sum to move to a new site http://www.bikebiz.com/index.php/ne...s-plans-crowdfunder-to-stay-in-brixton/018109


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 11, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> It says 'ere that they'e planning a crowdfunding campaign to help raise a six figure sum to move to a new site http://www.bikebiz.com/index.php/ne...s-plans-crowdfunder-to-stay-in-brixton/018109



Yep - more via Brixton Buzz.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 12, 2015)

"no manners no spanners" brilliant.

the shop adn the the skate park are about 100000388389029389283928398329 x more valuable than the inevitable yuppy flats


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Coming up: 
Save Brixton Cycles – community consultation announced for Weds 9th Sept, 6pm


----------



## superfly101 (Sep 2, 2015)

Have they contacted our blue eyed boy mayor Boris?

Say what you like about the mop on toff fop, he does like his bicycles even the mechanical ones


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2015)

Come along to their crowdfunding appeal on the 22nd at Brixton East!

Brixton Cycles fight for survival: £40,000 crowdfunding appeal goes live on 22nd October


----------



## Angellic (Oct 14, 2015)

There are plenty of empty retail units in Angell Town. Would they work as a possible new home for BC?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2015)

The Brixton Cycles crowdfunder is starting to develop...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 23, 2015)

I work at Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op which was started a few years before Brixton Cycles and our MD has just sent out an email to our customer list (which runs into the tens of thousands) appealing for donations to their crowdfunder, hope it gets them a good few quid.

Edit: text below



> Dear Friend of the Bike Co-op.
> 
> This might seem like a strange email since I am, in a way, asking you to support a ‘competitor’. Bear with me, though – it’s not as mad as it might seem.
> 
> ...


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, announced at the crowdfunding event last night, 15 grand was raised, within 24 hrs of the crowdfunding campaign starting. It was a wonderful and inspiring evening. There's so much love for BC in the community. And unofficially, they've pretty much found a new location in sw9, they just need to sign some papers.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

Just looked - they've raised nearly 18 grand now!!


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

18,500!!


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 23, 2015)

It's been a really well planned process.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

Photos from last night's crowdfunding launch. Top night!





















Brixton Cycles crowdfunding campaign launches with a big Brixton party – see the photos


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2015)

I've backed them, and I urge you all to do likewise


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

Me too! They have to hit the target. 

Fight the power! Power to the people!!


----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2015)

I would have given more but I didn't fancy the embarrassment of a track bike session.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2015)

The appeal is here btw: Save Brixton Cycles - London's #1 bike shop!

Currently >£21k

A very strong day, but these things tend to have a rapid flattening off as intitial interest wanes. It's by no means a done deal yet.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

We need to tweet and Facebook it like hell.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

han said:


> We need to tweet and Facebook it like hell.


I've just milked a second Buzz article out of the night and tweeted it to 20k followers


----------



## a_chap (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I've pledged a few quid and I don't even live in Brixton!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2015)

Smashing it


----------



## innit (Oct 27, 2015)

Up to £38,840 

Almost £800 in an hour can't be bad.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2015)

Impressive. Average of £45 per pledge too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2015)

Almost there!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 27, 2015)

Almost there...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2015)

They've done it!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2015)

Woo!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 27, 2015)

They have indeed!


----------



## Winot (Oct 27, 2015)

Fantastic achievement.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2015)

> Biking people are officially the best people in the world! In less than A WEEK you gorgeous folk have smashed through our initial target of £40,000!!
> 
> From everybody at Brixton Cycles - past & present - THANK YOU for helping us to#savebrixtoncycles! We are blown away by your support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow! I'm just sad we couldn't save A&C too.


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Wow! I'm just sad we couldn't save A&C too.



Yep, but it's a different situation isn't it - A&C was struggling for a couple of years and the Network Rail problems were the nail in the coffin, whereas BC is doing OK (afaik).


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yep, but it's a different situation isn't it - A&C was struggling for a couple of years and the Network Rail problems were the nail in the coffin, whereas BC is doing OK (afaik).


Yeah, also A&C were facing increased running costs, rather than the one-off cost of relocating BC.


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2015)

And, Brixton Cycles is a CoOp....


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2015)

There's a lovely bike up for grabs
Brixton Cycles keep up the crowdfunding with free Genesis bike competition


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2015)

Volunteers needed for their move: 
Brixton Cycles needs volunteers to help them move premises in January 2016


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

Their new shop is looking great: 
















Photos of the new Brixton Cycles store and cafe, 296-298 Brixton Road, SW9


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2016)

So much nicer than the old place 
I'll drop mine in for a service when they're bedded in.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

Crispy said:


> So much nicer than the old place
> I'll drop mine in for a service when they're bedded in.


It reminds me of their original space on Coldharbour Lane. The fact that they remain a co-op is one of the few links to the spirit of old Brixton. Which I like


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 6, 2016)

Popped in yesterday. Very good coffee, huge space, needs a bit of filling up with bike bits but a big improvement.

Very few spots on Brixton Rd where you can sit and watch the world go by


----------



## han (Mar 6, 2016)

I haven't been in yet, but yeah the photos remind me of when it was on Coldharbour Lane. Really looking forward to having a coffee there soon and catching up with the BC folks and... sorting out my gears which are currently sellotaped to my handlebars!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2016)

Crispy said:


> So much nicer than the old place
> I'll drop mine in for a service when they're bedded in.



Snap


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 30, 2016)

More praise for the new store - popped in today to buy a new lock and love it, loads of space to browse and staff are still as friendly and helpful as ever.


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> More praise for the new store - popped in today to buy a new lock and love it, loads of space to browse and staff are still as friendly and helpful as ever.



Ditto - dropped my bike in for a service this morning and had a hangover-easing coffee (a good flat white at a fairly pricey £2.70). Someone came in for a coffee who was clearly on her way to work rather than being there for the bikes so hopefully it will pick up a decent amount of passing trade.  I can see why they've gone for the café in addition to the shop - it's a huge space.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2016)

That building has more history than you might think, given it's 1960s vintage. I remember the shop unit now taken by Brixton Cycles back in the 1980s when it was "Victor Value" - a discounter then part of the Tescos chain (since 1968).

The shop also became a Kwik Save for a while - closing when Kwik Save acquired the lease for the big shop in Pope's Road around 1992.

The offices above the shop had been leased by Lambeth Council back in the Ted Knight era and were used by the "Trade Union Resource Centre" which offered free leaflet making and photocopying to a variety of local radical groups, some purely political, some black activist and some dealing with issues such as deaths in psychiatric "detention".

When the lease ran out there was a big panic to get the radicals to give up possession - or the council would have had penalties to pay to the freeholder. Yet another potential headache for St Heather of Rabbats!

As far as I know, although the people "occupying" the premises were taken to Lambeth County Court, the situation was actually resolved, since it became clear to the occupiers that by this time there was no support either amongst councillors or council officers for a continued occupation.

Congratulations to Brixton Cycles on the successful move - and apologies for my rambling!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> That building has more history than you might think, given it's 1960s vintage. I remember the shop unit now taken by Brixton Cycles back in the 1980s when it was "Victor Value" - a discounter then part of the Tescos chain (since 1968).
> 
> The shop also became a Kwik Save for a while - closing when Kwik Save acquired the lease for the big shop in Pope's Road around 1992.
> 
> ...



Good to see that the space is once again home to a worker's co-operative. I'm sure that the Co-operative Council Comrades would approve


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The offices above the shop had been leased by Lambeth Council back in the Ted Knight era and were used by the "Trade Union Resource Centre" which offered free leaflet making and photocopying to a variety of local radical groups, some purely political, some black activist and some dealing with issues such as deaths in psychiatric "detention".



That bit out the back was also home to Ecotrip for a while in the mid 90s. Some great gigs and parties there. Luckily the new flats had yet to be built back then.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 31, 2016)

There's some history to that building - three abandoned cars in the basement 

"The lack of conveniences wasn't the only unlikely problem that the team encountered during their move to Brixton Road. It turns out that there are three abandoned vehicles in the basement which can't be removed. Lincoln said: "There are still some teething problems that we're going through. When we arrived there was so much to do here. There's three cars in the basement and they're staying because they've taken out the lifts, so the only way to get them out is if you dismantle them."


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 31, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> That bit out the back was also home to Ecotrip for a while in the mid 90s. Some great gigs and parties there. Luckily the new flats had yet to be built back then.



I used to do a regular gig there (on a Wednesday, I think) and the eviction party in 1997 was mental.


----------



## han (Apr 8, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> More praise for the new store - popped in today to buy a new lock and love it, loads of space to browse and staff are still as friendly and helpful as ever.


It's great, isn't it! So much better actually. And now they're showing major cycling events like the Paris-Roubaix at weekends! Fantastic news. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## han (Apr 8, 2016)

Ugh! Horrid new tagline on my posts.... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## han (Apr 8, 2016)

That's better!


----------



## Winot (Apr 8, 2016)

han said:


> That's better!



Ugh - it's catching!

Sent from Han's SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)




----------



## editor (May 24, 2016)

Some pics of the cafe:






Look Mum No Hands! We take a look around the new cafe in Brixton Cycles, Brixton Road, SW9


----------



## High Voltage (May 24, 2016)

Damn - beaten to it - no longer funny now

Curse you Winot


----------



## gdubz (May 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Some pics of the cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this look mum no hands thing? They seem to have a craft beer bar on southbank with prices reminiscent of pop Brixton, and in shipping containers to match...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 9, 2016)

They're clearly catering to demand and are now offering early quick fixes:

*On-the-spot bike surgery*
We carry out an on the spot workshop to get you rolling on the same day

*Monday-Friday 8am-10am
Saturday 9am-10am*

Like the new shop but could do with a bit of acoustic treatment* *


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> They're clearly catering to demand and are now offering early quick fixes:
> 
> *On-the-spot bike surgery*
> We carry out an on the spot workshop to get you rolling on the same day
> ...


That's good to know. It used to be 9- 10 am wasn't it?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2016)

They had their official launch party last night. T'was good. 












Brixton Cycles salutes its supporters at their official opening party


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2016)

Lots of hungover BC people at the super madison today!


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2016)

Big thanks for sorting out my BiL today. He bust his Colnago on a charity ride & you saved the day. Hes gushing enthusiasticaly about your customer service on FB. And he loves his hat.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 23, 2017)

Popped in this morning to their early morning bike clinic, it's open 8 - 10AM.
You can just show up and they'll fix things if they can.

I was out the door within 5mins......result ! 

 I'd messed up my derailleur.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Popped in this morning to their early morning bike clinic, it's open 8 - 10AM.
> You can just show up and they'll fix things if they can.
> 
> I was out the door within 5mins......result !
> ...


I hope they're doing as well at their new location. Then again, given that close to 100% of their clientete will be cyclists, you would imagine very few of them would be as lazy as not bothering to using their services anymore because they're half a mile further away


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2017)

Their passing trade must be improved. It's a busy commute route


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

They're open as usual right now 









						Brixton Cycles are still open for business, offering free bike checks and priority service for NHS staff
					

It’s important to take some daily exercise every day if possible (following the government rules), and if your bike needs a bit of attention, Brixton Cycles is still open for business.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 11, 2021)

If you need a service they have a new *online booking system* where you can book a slot. They're still hugely busy. The no. of cycles going up and down Brixton Rd past the shop is amazing now as people return to work.


----------

